

ESDoc – A Documentation Generator for JavaScript(ES6) - cydmax
https://esdoc.org/

======
h13i32maru
I am ESDoc developer. Thanks for this post 😆

Now, I have been developing ESDoc Hosting Service beta
([https://doc.esdoc.org](https://doc.esdoc.org)). Because I want to collect
all JavaScript documentations for all JavaScript developers! If you have
interest in it, please try from
here([https://doc.esdoc.org/-/generate.html](https://doc.esdoc.org/-/generate.html)).

Thanks.

------
cydmax
I was looking for JavaScript Doc Generators and found this fine piece of
software!

\- Beautiful readable UI (Android docs style) \- Supports ES6 class syntax. \-
Generates detailed documentation. \- Measures documentation coverage. \-
Integrate test codes into documentation. \- Loot at sources from browser. \-
Gulp Plugin ([https://www.npmjs.com/package/gulp-
esdoc](https://www.npmjs.com/package/gulp-esdoc))

